# Glasgow Royal Infirmary New Lab & clinic open?



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

Hey ladies, 

I was wondering if the new lab is open yet? They were planning on Sept x


----------



## Doro (Feb 15, 2011)

Clinic now open on the ground floor of the royal, but as far as I've been told EC and ET still happening at Nuffield until mid september.
I'd give them a phone before you head to an appointment to make sure, I was glad I did, even though I'd have only been on the wrong floor!


----------



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

Great thanks for your reply Doro x


----------



## Femsmurf (Mar 18, 2009)

I just had my 2nd IUI cycle at the Royal (well, Nuffield for the procedure royal for the monitoring)last week and nurse said to us at the time I was having bloods taken when DH asked if we will be having the IUI at the Royal or the Nuffield like last time (had cycle no1 in May) she said it will be October their lab will be ready. They had only just moved into the new suite the day I went for the first blood test (4th August) apparently.


----------



## Twolinesprettyplease (Oct 25, 2011)

It's all open!  I was their very first patient in the new unit on Monday for EC  nurses even sang me a wee fanfare  it's very nice and although not as luxurious as the Nuffield-I preferred it x


----------



## Josie1 (Sep 30, 2013)

Woohoo that's brilliant news, hope it brings you luck xx


----------

